# Cruise retrofit



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

I've got an F20 120d SE - it didn't come with cruise control, just the LIM feature.

I'd like to retrofit cruise, is it a case of ordering the steering wheel controls & coding the FA with 544?

Any help is appreciated


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

Correct, just replace the new multifunction switch with cruise control and add the VO code 544 then CODE the SVT tree.
I've done on my F20 118i.


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

Which part number did you use?

Thanks for replying.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

p/n: 61 31 9 316 954

for my sport steering wheel


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

simonchs said:


> p/n: 61 31 9 316 954
> 
> for my sport steering wheel


Should that work with an SE steering wheel ?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

wibbles said:


> Should that work with an SE steering wheel ?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I'm not sure if the "SE" come with sport steering wheel or not.
Did your VO contain 255 or 710? Or any photo on your steering wheel?


----------



## Mark Antony (Nov 10, 2014)

I did this on my F20 (got it in august this year), and the display says "cruise control ready" when I try to turn it on while stationary. However, if I try to activate it while driving, I get the error "cruise control failure".
Any ideas?
Is it simply a matter of turning the steering wheel from full lock to full lock a few times to calibrate the SAS? Seems too easy to be true.


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

I fitted this to mine, added 249 to the VO & coded 3 modules, all worked fine.

I got the CC failure once but after a re-start it was fine.


----------



## Mark Antony (Nov 10, 2014)

I tried recalibrating the SAS by turning the steering wheel from full lock to full lock several times (at least 5 times to each side). No luck. Left the car and tried using the CC again, two hours later. Still no luck.


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

Did it work at all?

Did you code all the required modules?


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

You need to add 249 to the VO not 544 & code DSC,ICM,FEM_BODY & KOMBI

I need to look it up to be sure of the modules but that should cover it.


----------



## Mark Antony (Nov 10, 2014)

I added 240,249 and 544 to the VO and coded ICM, FEM_BODY and KOMBI.
You reckon I should remove 544 and 240, code these 3 modules + DSC, and try again?

By the way, the limit function does work. However, if I do get the cruise control to work, I'm not sure I want the limit function. I suppose it can be handy when there's too much traffic for the actual cruise control, but I'm not sure. Is there something else, more useful, that can be done with the set button?


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

Remove 544 - that is not the right option for your car. 249 is the correct one.


----------



## Mark Antony (Nov 10, 2014)

Are you sure?
I just tried the following:

Remove VO code 544 and code ECU modules KOMBI, DSC, FEM_BODY and ICM
Add VO code 544 again and code the same modules
Results:

Limit function was still there, but cruise control buttons no longer reacted
Cruise control options were back, but still caused a cruise control failure

This seems to suggest that 544 is the right code, and/or that I'm missing a code.
Do I need 240? Will removing it make a difference?


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

Have a look at this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=722494


----------



## Mark Antony (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, I'd already found it and did as instructed (add 544 to VO and code those 3 modules - though I added 240 and 249 too).


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

Something isn't right as coding those should give you CC.


----------



## Mark Antony (Nov 10, 2014)

Clearly, something isn't right. I do get the CC option - it just doesn't actually work. 

Could this have something to do with recent software updates? For instance, bluetooth audio streaming is now included with standard bluetooth (6NH). The dealer told me this was a very recent change (mid 2014 or something), due to software updates.


----------



## wibbles (Nov 6, 2013)

Bluetooth audio streaming is only possible when a Combox is fitted or NBT is fitted. 

Did you buy the correct cruise control part for your car?

When you VO code the ecu's does the TAL complete successfully?


----------



## Mark Antony (Nov 10, 2014)

I bought the sports steering wheel (I only had a standard leather steering wheel), which already had the necessary buttons installed. Do I need anything else? I thought I didn't.
All coding went completed successfully without errors.

I have the business navigation, comfort access and HK speaker upgrade (and no other options), so I don't think I have a combox, just NBT (if I'm correct in thinking that NBT just means the new iDrive).

My steering wheel


----------



## ricmrodrigues (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi.
Wanted to revive this.
I have a BMW F20 automatic with this steering wheel: (I have LIM but not cruise control)

http://www.jskracing.com/images/upfile/2014071914454528245.jpg (except the carbon, but that doesn't really matter I guess)

So can you guys help me in what parts do I need to get to install it fully?
I'm going to order those parts from Germany and get them installed in Portugal so I really need the full list..
Can you guys help me out?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Belloni (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello, i'm in the same boat and would love some advice please!


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello! I think I have the same problem:

I installed the multifunction with LIM function and all works fine, the only one difference is that the control panel doesn't show the limitation velocity I programmed with the light in the velocity clock.

Now I have found the multifunction with cruise control, I installed it and code adding 544, and when I active, it appear in the control panel "cruise control enable" but in a few seconds show me a warning that says "Fail at velocity regulation" and there is not the cruise control icon at the control panel...

My question: Is it possible the fail came because of control panel doesn't have the cruise control option with the icon and the light showing the velocity you marked?


----------



## Marius118d (Jan 5, 2016)

HI. I am new here and I am interested in the retrofit Cruise Control. I was wondering if there is anyone in Scotland ( I live in Aberdeen) that can help me with changing the switch and adding the new code. At the moment I am trying to find the correct part number for the switch. I found a website that sells them but I am not totally sure which one to buy. My car is the bmw 118 d ( nov 2011) . sport trim, with the sport steering wheel. It only has the " lim" button. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## moke (Aug 13, 2007)

ermonee86 said:


> Hello! I think I have the same problem:
> 
> I installed the multifunction with LIM function and all works fine, the only one difference is that the control panel doesn't show the limitation velocity I programmed with the light in the velocity clock.
> 
> ...


Hello did you solved the issue with the cruise control. I have the same problem.


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

moke said:


> Hello did you solved the issue with the cruise control. I have the same problem.


Hi,

did someone solved this problem?

I have same problem with F20 without any buttons on steering from factory, and installed mfsw and cruise control... coded 249 and 544... mfsw is working all ok, but cruise control returns error when i try to active... (stopped it says " cruise control ready")


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

*cruise control f20*

...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ypt said:


> Hi,
> 
> did someone solved this problem?
> 
> I have same problem with F20 without any buttons on steering from factory, and installed mfsw and cruise control... coded 249 and 544... mfsw is working all ok, but cruise control returns error when i try to active... (stopped it says " cruise control ready")





Ypt said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> did you solved this problem?
> 
> ...


Yes, Kombi must be flashed with 544 for CC to Work, else only LIM works.


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes... it have been coded... i default coded the ICM, FEM ans BKOMBI aftee change VO with adding 249 and 544...

The mfsw is started working correctly... but not CC...

I think is because the cluster doesn't have that green light from CC... just shows on screen...
And on ista returns error in ICM... "ACC KOMBI not sending" or something similar...


----------



## moke (Aug 13, 2007)

Did you do test in hidden menu?


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes i did...
Don't have the green light from cc and don't have the round pointer light...

But i was looking if there is some coding to use the normal cruise control with this basic cluster like we used to do in past with E60... (where it could be coded to work normally, just without the lights/signals).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ypt said:


> Hi,
> 
> did someone solved this problem?
> 
> I have same problem with F20 without any buttons on steering from factory, and installed mfsw and cruise control... coded 249 and 544... mfsw is working all ok, but cruise control returns error when i try to active... (stopped it says " cruise control ready")





Ypt said:


> Yes... it have been coded... i default coded the ICM, FEM ans BKOMBI aftee change VO with adding 249 and 544...
> 
> The mfsw is started working correctly... but not CC...
> 
> ...


I said Flashed. Just Coding is not enough. Kombi needs different firmware.


----------



## SithF31 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi,

I have the following problem with my F31 320d VIN F745731:

1. Following retrofits were done: 
NBT EVO installed including touch controller --> works fine
Used 6WA installed (from 04/13) --> works also fine

But the LIM function was not working anymore, when pressing the button a fault code appeared in the IDRIVE Sysem

So I thought I could solve it by retroftting the dynamic cruice control. All coding was done by a friend but the CC still does not work.
I can enable it (the green light and the orange arrow shows up), but as soon I want to activate it, it doesn't work. 
The 6WA shows the info message speed not settable.

Could the problem caused by a too old firmware from the used 6WA?

regards,
Simon


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

SithF31 said:


> Could the problem caused by a too old firmware from the used 6WA?


Yes, I've faced the exact same problem before, and solved by upgrade the firmware.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Imagine if you cruise control coded it and added the steering wheel w/ the button but then it wouldn't turn off because the other code to make it turn off doesn't work even with brakes on..


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

When you try to add cruise control in a car without a limiter on the steering wheel your problem will be the cluster. The normal and basic cluster (build in when you don't have a limiter) has no cruise control function. You will get an error when you try to activate it. In that case you have to change the cluster to a model with the cruise control option inside (from outside there's no difference - but with the absolutely basic one you will have no lamp for cruise control).

CU Oliver


----------



## tompa (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here and I want to greet all fans of the BMW. I want to make CC retrofit on my BMW. I have read all the topics that I could find and I'm a little confused and looking for advice and help. My BMW 320d, F30, the VIN: F297794, has S240 (Leather steering wheel), S249 (Multifunctional steering wheel, has LIM function), S606 (Navigation Business), S8KAA (Dummy-Salapi (what is that ???)) .
I have e-sys 3.27.1, v.60.2_PSdZData_Lite, ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.4.3_Build_85A and ENET F-Series Ethernet RJ45 E-SYS Coding Programming Interface OBD2.
The instructions for DIY cruise control F30, F20, mentioned "KOMBI" coding but I have "BKOMBI" (basic instrument cluster) in SVT-Is that a problem?
Can I install 9261861 Multifunction steering-wheel switch?
Is adding options 544 right for me?
Thank you very much for your answers and advice !!!
Tomislav.


----------



## SithF31 (Dec 5, 2016)

Problem was solved by updating the firmware on the 6WA kombi.
For updating the 6WA we had to mount a normal NBT instead of the NBT Evo.
Flashing the 6WA with a NBT EVO wont work

br,

Simon


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

tompa said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I want to greet all fans of the BMW. I want to make CC retrofit on my BMW. I have read all the topics that I could find and I'm a little confused and looking for advice and help. My BMW 320d, F30, the VIN: F297794, has S240 (Leather steering wheel), S249 (Multifunctional steering wheel, has LIM function), S606 (Navigation Business), S8KAA (Dummy-Salapi (what is that ???)) .
> I have e-sys 3.27.1, v.60.2_PSdZData_Lite, ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.4.3_Build_85A and ENET F-Series Ethernet RJ45 E-SYS Coding Programming Interface OBD2.
> The instructions for DIY cruise control F30, F20, mentioned "KOMBI" coding but I have "BKOMBI" (basic instrument cluster) in SVT-Is that a problem?
> Can I install 9261861 Multifunction steering-wheel switch?
> ...


Hi, have you finished the retrofit?


----------



## bobe91 (Oct 5, 2015)

SithF31 said:


> Problem was solved by updating the firmware on the 6WA kombi.
> For updating the 6WA we had to mount a normal NBT instead of the NBT Evo.
> Flashing the 6WA with a NBT EVO wont work
> 
> ...


Is there a good DIY for flashing kombi?
I have the same requirement where I want to retrofit CC on a F30 without the LIM function.
As far as I read here it can work without replacing the instrument cluster right? Off course you don't have the light to indicate the CC speed then.


----------



## tompa (Dec 16, 2016)

hongkongloftus said:


> Hi, have you finished the retrofit?


Hi, I am finished today, step_by_step like described in "DIY Cruise Control F30 F20", and all work fine!!!


----------



## Bimmer180 (Jul 13, 2017)

I had the limiter and installed now the buttons with CC and added 544 to the FA and coded ICM, FEM_BODY & BKOMBI but CC is not working. It just happens nothing when i press any of the buttons. :/ Only the limiter works with the SET-Button after FDL-Coding.

Any ideas?

(I have to note that when i tryed it first i did not use the launcher wiht esys and did not remove the checkmarks for "Update VCM after TAL execution" and "Update MSM after TAL execution" in the settings of e-sys. Is this a problem maybe?)


----------



## Bimmer180 (Jul 13, 2017)

Do i may need to update ECU's? My F20 is from 2012.


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ypt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hello Shawn,

I flashed kombi with 249 AND 544 options on VO/FA with success... But still showing same error...
I defaulted bkombi after flash...

There is anything that im missing?

Thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Do you had the Limiter button before on the steering wheel or nothing?

CU Oliver


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi... I have same problem... my friend's f21 came without MFSW... I retrofitted adding 249 and 544 and have same problem....


----------



## waleedmango (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi,

Did you found a solution for your problem ?
I have the same issue, the car didn't come with LIM steering wheel.
Do I need to flash Kombi or replace it ?

Thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

When the steering wheel had no button on the left side you have to change the kombi to a version with cruise control. A flash will not help you. 

Don't worry, they look similar from outside but the difference is inside.

CU Oliver


----------



## waleedmango (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks Milkyway

I really appreciate your input.
Currently I don't know the part number of the cluster installed or the one I need.

Using realOEM with my VIN didn't help. it gives me a lot of part numbers that all have the option 544A

I saw this on eBay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/bmw-Instru...h=item48b79311a4:g:w28AAOSw2CBb6tjM:rk:9:pf:0

is it good for cruise control ?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Art.-nr 62106991689

Für Fahrzeuge mit
Länderausführung China (08AA) = vorhanden
und
M Sportpaket (0337) = nicht vorhanden
und
Sport Line (07AC) = nicht vorhanden
und
Multifunktion für Lenkrad (0249) = vorhanden
und
Geschwindigkeitsregelung mit Bremsfunkt. (0544) = vorhanden
und
Instrumentenkombi mit erweitertem Umfang (06WA) = nicht vorhanden
und
Sprachversion chinesisch simpl. (0866) = vorhanden
und
Ländersteuerung Hong Kong 04142 (08LH) = vorhanden
und
Ländersteuerung Taiwan 04825 (08LT) = vorhanden

Important here is SA 544. But this cluster is designed for the chinese market (country version China SA 8AA). Is that correct for you?

CU Oliver


----------



## waleedmango (Feb 18, 2019)

OK that's great
Options 249 and 544 supported by the cluster

The region isn't important or is it ?
I want it in KMh and in English or Arabic language and that's it.

OK next question, can I just pop it and try the cruise control ? I will worry about the tampering dot and eeprom programming later.
I don't want to buy it and discover that something else is missing for the cruise control to work eg. brake switch or something else under the hood.


I will buy the R270+ and the soiic8 Test clip to program it, is it doable ? Or i need a professional which I can't find near me

Thanks Milkyway I appreciate your help


----------



## waleedmango (Feb 18, 2019)

I bought the cluster already, my only concern is the tampering LED, will the cruise work if it's flashing ?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

My reply for this is in the other thread.

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1317927

CU Oliver


----------

